# From Mexico to England



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

the New varity that is.

Ventured up to the home of Radair so sample his local goods. I was very impressed. 

Hopefully we'll get a chance to ride again before the snow flies Rob.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

brianc said:


> Ventured up to the home of Radair so sample his local goods. I was very impressed.


 Yeah, but he's such a whiny little cock-biscuit that he ruins the riding experience.

And he steals your beer.

p.s. Nice Photoshop skills adding all of those fake colors to the pictures.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

don't you have a dead horse to beat?


thx.


----------



## jace (Sep 5, 2004)

what town is that in the background?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Peoria


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Ya, that was good fun - slick as snot, amazing what rain and a bunch of leaves can do. Hope we can do it again.

Rockin' & bridgin':


----------



## Nick. (Dec 19, 2003)

radair said:


> Peoria


LOL!

Nice pictures Brian. seriously though, where is that?


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

Man, that's one nice looking golf course. Can't wait to waste my time on yet another sport so I have an excuse to go there.

Nice shots fersoor.


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

*Beautiful*

I figured that radair's considerable rock riding skills were home grown.

Great pictures.

hfly


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Pete said:


> Yeah, but he's such a whiny little cock-biscuit that he ruins the riding experience.


Cock-biscuit? I've been trying to come up with a whiney, I mean witty response to that, but what the hell is a cock-biscuit?! Something _you_ eat? (emphasis on you)



Pete said:


> p.s. Nice Photoshop skills adding all of those fake colors to the pictures.


Yah, he's really good. Colors are about a week past peak, so the bright reds and oranges are gone.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

I missed all that sh!t when I was there???? 

Damn, I'm gonna reevaluate the meaning of "perc" on a work trip.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I had you all lined up for the deluxe tour, Rich. Brian & I did not even scratch the surface of all the local goods.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Thanks, Tim! It's just like Moab....but different.


----------



## Dr.Faustus (Jan 9, 2004)

*Fake!*

As always, great photos.

Still have any green chile left?

Hasta,
Dr.Faustus


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

*New Amsterdam beer*

is a "New", and good too! Have to see if I can ship Rebecca a case of Fat Tire as I shooed her out of Santa FE too quickly to stop at the market and get some! ack.

great shots as usual, especially that crazy New England fall color....


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

This is a beautiful shot. Thanks for the wall paper!


----------



## Flynn (Oct 14, 2004)

*broken record*

brianc....those shots are just incredible. colors are quite vivid.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

yes you do. concidering you were less than 1.5 hours from this place.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

So I get home and start to break down my bike case, stuck between the bottom of the box and the false bottom is my AWOL piece of my headset. 

I could have used that a bit earlier. Now when I come back I'll have no excuse for getting the ejector seat treatment from the logs.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ah yes, fall colors....


----------

